# Braved The Winds



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

We started fishing at about 9:00 and by 11:00 the winds were 20+mph. As Gnwdad said the tides were off the charts and there were 8-10 footers breaking on the beaches on the gulf sideand water was starting to cover some of the lower lying parking lots. I know what he means by the rough conditions because we were in a jon boat. Maybe it wasn't the smartest move to go when under a small craft advisory, but they were feeding none the less. We had our limit by 12:45 and the boat on the trailer by 1:30.

















Comparison biggest/smallest (22"-5.2lbs.) (13"-1.2lbs.)








3 biggest of the night (120 qt. cooler there on)

We also counted some over 50 small ones. At least we know that there are some left for seed!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

For my order Sir, I'll have the large one there in the middle! lol! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Five prongs, was there alot of shorties there too?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Gnwdad (9/11/2008)*Five prongs, was there alot of shorties there too?


Majority of the small ones that I saw were between 4"-6" range with a few that were border liners.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Well Damn, 2 days and only 1 slap on the back....I'm not ashamed to say "nice mess of fish you pulled off in some terrible conditions" Good Job man.:clap:clap:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work, you are a stud for going out. Its hard to see in that chop. Thanks for posting.:clap


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, if everything goes as planned I hope to have some pictures of another mess after tomorrow night. If I get time I will try to throw in a couple of action shots if the weather cooperates. :letsdrink


----------

